# Not the Greatest cars Be Hey : ) Not for 56k Users



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

As For The ZX I havent done any modifications to it its a project of mine I got it for 5 Grand but its ok I wrecked a civic and got 10 woot woot new 300 ZX anywho No more honda new 300 These pics are ones I found took a while to find but hope you like them They broke into my car and took my headers Omg So sad oh well guess i gotta pay 457 more for hotshot headers my back window isnt tinted anymore as of right now to lazy to do it lol well Enjoy Flame whatever you do : ) ehh my engine bay is so dirty Time to clean it : ) my rims to omg lol


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

good luck with the 300zx. 300's look sexy standard let alone done up! I will be getting a twin turbo 300zx for my next car, only problem is trying 2 find 1 faster than my pulsar! another thing, ur engine's lookin good in blue 2, u should strap a turbo to the side of it? anyway'z, nice cars.


----------

